#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Μεμβράνη χαμηλής εκπομπής

## P.A.

Διαβάζοντας την ΤΟΤΕΕ 2 βλέπω οτι στην παράγραφο 2.1, 2.1.1, 2.1.2 που αναφέρεται στα αδιαφανή στοιχεία μνημονεύει την ύπαρξη ή μη μεμβράνης χαμηλής εκπεμπτικότητας στην μια πλευρά  του διάκενου στο εσωτερικό του δομικού στοιχείου.

Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν κατασκευάζονται τοιχοποιίες με μεβράνη στο εσωτερικό τους ή κάτι τέτοιο?

Από μια γρήγορη έρευνα που έκανα στο διαδίκτυο δεν βρήκα κάτι.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Κάνε ένα googlάρισμα τον όρο "ανακλαστική θερμομόνωση".
Ουσιαστικά "αλουμινόχαρτα" για να το πούμε απλοϊκά.

Δεν νομίζω ότι συνηθίζεται η χρήση τους.
Σε μικρά τεμάχια μπορείς να τα βρεις και στο Praktiker, Makro, για να τα βάλεις πίσω από σώματα καλοριφέρ και να βελτιώσεις την απόδοσή τους.

----------

P.A.

----------

